# 120 havanese rescued from BYB



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I have found this. It really breaks my heart. I am glad they are rescued, but now they need good homes

http://www.9news.com/news/article/344371/339/More-than-120-dogs-removed-from-home


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Poor puppies.

I don't think I'm understanding the significance of the name "Dumb Friends" where some of the dogs are being taken. It sounds offensive to the dogs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> Poor puppies.
> 
> I don't think I'm understanding the significance of the name "Dumb Friends" where some of the dogs are being taken. It sounds offensive to the dogs.


Dumb as in "deaf and dumb"... it just means "unable to speak for themselves".


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

This is horrible! What was she doing with all those havs?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

krandall said:


> Dumb as in "deaf and dumb"... it just means "unable to speak for themselves".


I think the whole BYB thing is horrible, but why use that term in this day and age? You would think they get a more politically correct name for their rescue. Do they really use that term anymore?


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

jabojenny said:


> I think the whole BYB thing is horrible, but why use that term in this day and age? You would think they get a more politically correct name for their rescue. Do they really use that term anymore?


They haven't used any term. I used byb because it dos not look like mill situation. But I am not American and do not know a lot about which term should be used. Breeder from Netherlands found that and put it on fb.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Where is the location of that place? Those pictures broke my heart. I think it is more of a puppy mill situation. Why else so many Havanese. That is just sick.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Is it in colorado? If so does Havanese rescue have the resources to help? That is just sick.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Come on HRI!!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Is it in colorado? If so does Havanese rescue have the resources to help? That is just sick.


Yes, it is in Colorado!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Beau's mom said:


> Come on HRI!!


From another list I'm on, I believe HRI has already been in touch with the local rescue and they have said they don't need our help right now.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Some more information about those poor pups!

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/new...ounty-home-cleaned-treated-at-animal-shelters

http://denver.cbslocal.com/2013/07/10/120-dogs-rescued-from-watkins-home/

This one is actually about the owner

http://www.9news.com/news/photo-gallery.aspx?storyid=344587

Darlings are relieved of 3-5 pounds of matted hair combined with mud, urine and poop

http://www.9news.com/news/local/art...-receive-care-haircuts-at-Dumb-Friends-League
Donations are badly needed

http://havababy1.com/index.htm

The poor guy is actually breeder - his web page

Sad, sad story!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I checkeed his dogs on Havenese Gallery and to my big surprise one of them is quite closely related to - Roki! It is Mucho Bravo line from Holland! OMG!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

So disturbing! Poor dogs!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> Some more information about those poor pups!
> 
> http://havababy1.com/index.htm
> 
> ...


This is SO disturbing... and also a wake-up call for those picking a breeder just over the internet. While the website doesn't specifically say anything about health testing, he obviously showed his dogs, and there are many champions among the parents.

Unless a buyer WENT to his home and SAW the conditions of the parents, they would never know the background of the puppy they were buying.

There is an important lesson here for new puppy buyers. Besides checking on health testing, and that dogs are being bred to standard (shown), ALWAYS visit the breeder, meet the parents (or at least the mother... sometimes the sire is off-site) and SEE how the dogs are kept and the puppies are raised!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Also, did you SEE the house? This was not the case of some little old lady, who got in over her head. There was some money here.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

To me this is what Havanese rescue is for. I mean the shelter isn't asking for help but what type of price are they going to charge for adoption. And do they really screen the people as well as Havanese Rescue would. You could get greedy people out to make some money. Getting a shelter Havanese for around $100 and then sell it for much more. Our Rescue group here in Oregon goes around to shelters to educate the employees what a Havanese looks like. Then there instructed to call so a volunteer can go get the Havanese. I realise this is a lot of dogs but I really hope the shelter will change their mind about allowing Havanese rescue to step in.I wouldn't call that person a back yard breeder I would call it a puppy mill.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> This is SO disturbing... and also a wake-up call for those picking a breeder just over the internet. While the website doesn't specifically say anything about health testing, he obviously showed his dogs, and there are many champions among the parents.
> 
> Unless a buyer WENT to his home and SAW the conditions of the parents, they would never know the background of the puppy they were buying.
> 
> There is an important lesson here for new puppy buyers. Besides checking on health testing, and that dogs are being bred to standard (shown), ALWAYS visit the breeder, meet the parents (or at least the mother... sometimes the sire is off-site) and SEE how the dogs are kept and the puppies are raised!!!


Ok, you are all right, HRI will undoubtedly be called upon...BUT, we need FOSTERS and volunteers for HRI. DO YOU BELONG to HRI???? IF you do, can you FOSTER? Please get involved, please join HRI...(Everyone reading this, not aimed at Karen)...the only way we can get involved is to have more Foster homes available. If YOU can foster please email Joyce Smith for information .... her email is [email protected] she is anxious to get more volunteers and more fosters for HRI...thanks so much..do it today!!!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I am always on dogs' side because they cannot decide for themselves. But sometmes things get out of control. That guy was breeder, but something went wrong. His website was updated in 2006. And then he had four dogs and showed them with good results. I suspect that he was doing double business - on the surface he was breeder with champion dogs and behind stage he was running puppy mill. What he told to reporters is that he accumulated so many dogs because he was afraid that people who wanted to buy pups are not good enough. But definitely there are a lot of small puppies taken from his property because rescue organizations are asking for help in puppy food


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Ok, you are all right, HRI will undoubtedly be called upon...BUT, we need FOSTERS and volunteers for HRI. DO YOU BELONG to HRI???? IF you do, can you FOSTER? Please get involved, please join HRI...(Everyone reading this, not aimed at Karen)...the only way we can get involved is to have more Foster homes available. If YOU can foster please email Joyce Smith for information .... her email is [email protected] she is anxious to get more volunteers and more fosters for HRI...thanks so much..do it today!!!


 I wanted to be a foster mom. But I was told I had to be a stay home mom.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Suzi said:


> I wanted to be a foster mom. But I was told I had to be a stay home mom.


There are many ways you can be a volunteer and help with HRI, everything from computer to telephone work...but I understand the need for close supervision when you have a Foster. Thanks Suzi, I am sure we could use your help somewhere in HRI...


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I wish I lived in Colorado - I would adopt one of those dogs.

This is just horrible - poor babies. How can someone do that. They have to be disturbed.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

HRI needs foster homes and help! It is an challenging for all of us who foster to do it, but we do it for the love of these dogs. Any help people can provide would be appreciated. I can't speak for HRI, but I have no doubt they will be there to help as much as they can if they are called upon. In this situation, there are two local shelters who want the best for the dogs and are handling things. They seem to be doing everything right since they took the dogs. The best we can all do for them right now is goto the website and donate to their care. We had a huge puppymill turn in about 7 years ago or so in my area. The local shelters were amazing and they truly worked hard for the dogs (many havanese) to be placed in great homes. 

I am trying to imagine HRI having to do 118 home visits for adoptions for these dogs. Unfortunately, I doubt they have the volunteers or resources for that.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Dumb Friends League hs set a donation page. Seems they are doing good job with those poor havanese pups. Havanese breeders from all over Europe are sharing this link and donating to DFL. This is really unique situation for the breed.

http://bit.ly/18PQNAK


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I did have an idea that I think would be nice for Havanese rescue to do. That is put together a small package for each of the families that will adopt the rescues. It could have information about Havanese and references to call incase the new families can't handle a rescue. These poor babies are just like a puppy mill dog. Living in a garage caged . Training will be hard . I really am happy those that live close are active right now and are having communication with the shelters. Does the two shelters keep them tell they all have homes?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

rokipiki said:


> Some more information about those poor pups!
> 
> http://www.thedenverchannel.com/new...ounty-home-cleaned-treated-at-animal-shelters
> 
> ...


 I just looked up Disneyland Havanese in germany and two of Richard Pilicer's abused Havanese are on the web site. I bet they feel horrible about what happened to their offspring.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Foster homes are the key- and that's a lot of foster homes! I foster for a local all breed rescue and would like to foster for HRI, but the need locally is so great, and I can't turn my back on them. I applied to HRI, and have done one local home visit for them, but have not yet fostered for them, but would like to someday. They are a great organization. 

I love Havanese...but I also just love dogs in general, and I'm pretty involved with my local group. The gritty thing about dog rescue is that there is always another heart- wrenching story, and never enough resources...never enough money, never enough fosters, never enough time, etc :-(

They're already in Dumb Friend's System, and the vet bills will be astronomical- and I agree that the greatest need now is to donate money (unless you can foster for them). 

And just a plug for fostering...because I can't resist ....it is an awesome experience. Even if you can only do it once....knowing that dog is alive because of you is amazing. I have fostered about 30 dogs (one at a time!) and don't regret one minute of it. So, if anyone is on the fence about it at all, and think they can do it....go for it!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Caroline said:


> Foster homes are the key- and that's a lot of foster homes! I foster for a local all breed rescue and would like to foster for HRI, but the need locally is so great, and I can't turn my back on them. I applied to HRI, and have done one local home visit for them, but have not yet fostered for them, but would like to someday. They are a great organization.
> 
> I love Havanese...but I also just love dogs in general, and I'm pretty involved with my local group. The gritty thing about dog rescue is that there is always another heart- wrenching story, and never enough resources...never enough money, never enough fosters, never enough time, etc :-(
> 
> ...


So true, these local shelters are doing so well, please do donate to them if you can. You are so correct there are never enough Foster homes. Also visit NO Kill Nation for ideas on no kill shelters and programs for education..


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

That's a really good site! I didn't know the no kill history dates back to the 1800s. Interesting read. It shows that no- kill can be done in many different communities.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Caroline said:


> That's a really good site! I didn't know the no kill history dates back to the 1800s. Interesting read. It shows that no- kill can be done in many different communities.


I "friended" the No kill Nation page on facebook and I try to share as much as possible. It does not get the recognition it deserves IMHO...
Please share it if you believe in it. It can save lots of lives..


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Will do- spread the word!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I found out that one of the shelters now has some of the rescued Havanese up for adoption. The pictures don't do them justice and they look so scared. I find this whole thing just heartbreaking. They are also not calling them full breed Havanese. I don't understand why the shelter and some of the news media are calling them a mixed breed. The guy who had them didn't have any other breed at the home. I would have said Havanese not mixed. I'm afraid there are too many to really find good homes.I hope I'm wrong. If I lived close I would go take some better pictures.
http://www.ddfl.org/adopt/quebec-street-shelter/small-dogs
Look at Millie she would be the one I would adopt MILLIE - ID#A0650456


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is a picture of just one of the 120 Havanese that needs a home or a donation to help care for them.
http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=DDFL.A0650485


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Burt pulled at my heart strings big time! But when I tried to go back to his profile, it's gone! I hope that means good news for the little guy....

Finnigan is another one....ahhh...so cute....I hope they get homes!!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Miss Molly and Buttercup! They are definitely havs! The other shelter has 28 puppies! I hope their cute faces and those soft eyes are going to earn them good homes. They do look scared! Who wouldn't after all they went through. It seems they are taking good care about them! Lots of prayers for each of them!


----------



## Jennifer29 (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my.....I love Finnigan. Indy would LOVE to have a brother to play with. I might have to make a trip up to Denver this weekend. :/


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

So lucky you're close, they all look so scared and just need some love and stability. It's hard to believe there are more that need homes.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Please donate and help the rescued Havanese.
http://bit.ly/18PQNAK


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Jennifer29 said:


> Oh my.....I love Finnigan. Indy would LOVE to have a brother to play with. I might have to make a trip up to Denver this weekend. :/


Let us know if you get one. It is hearbreaking.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Jennifer29 said:


> Oh my.....I love Finnigan. Indy would LOVE to have a brother to play with. I might have to make a trip up to Denver this weekend. :/


 Oh that would be so great I hope you do!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, I just joined the forum and am going to post pics on a different thread of my precious 1 year old Havanese girl and 3 month old boy. I live in Denver and just wanted to say that I was shocked to read this story in the news - especially because I met this guy! I actually talked to him a while back about possibly purchasing a Havanese puppy from him. I never went to his home or saw any of the dogs; I just saw a few pictures on his phone. When I contacted him, he was really hesitant about selling one and I dropped it and never talked to him again. I do believe that he has a problem and is a "hoarder" (he seemed to love the dogs!). I do not think he was running a puppy mill because he seemed to not want to sell them! Not to make excuses for him, because it is sickening and deplorable for those poor dogs, but I think he has a problem.....
Happier post with pictures in another area of the forum!


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

This is an interesting commentary I just read on the human side of animal abuse. here is the link:

http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/people-who-abuse-animals-compassion-anger-dog-health

Points out that we need to treat animal abusers, and recognize that they are often mentally ill. Believe me, I want to punish them too, and I've fostered many dogs that were the victims of sick minds. But..... even if we get stiffer penalties.....they go to jail for a few years, come back out, and continue to do the same thing. And raise their kids to be the same type of person, and the cycle continues.

There is a bill in NY that mandates psychiatric testing for anyone convicted of animal abuse. A very high percentage (I think it's 84%) of people convicted of animal abuse go on to commit a violent crime against human.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

azcolaw said:


> Hi, I just joined the forum and am going to post pics on a different thread of my precious 1 year old Havanese girl and 3 month old boy. I live in Denver and just wanted to say that I was shocked to read this story in the news - especially because I met this guy! I actually talked to him a while back about possibly purchasing a Havanese puppy from him. I never went to his home or saw any of the dogs; I just saw a few pictures on his phone. When I contacted him, he was really hesitant about selling one and I dropped it and never talked to him again. I do believe that he has a problem and is a "hoarder" (he seemed to love the dogs!). I do not think he was running a puppy mill because he seemed to not want to sell them! Not to make excuses for him, because it is sickening and deplorable for those poor dogs, but I think he has a problem.....
> Happier post with pictures in another area of the forum!


 What I find weird is that there weren't that many Males at the house so he did choose to sell them. He should be evaluated and get help. What would stop him from doing it again? I also think their are other people responsible. His home looked big enough to have others living their.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Suzi-

Probably didn't have many males because the females are the money makers. Don't need a lot of males...really just one!

And you ask a very good question- what's to stop him from doing it again? Nothing really, depends on the laws in the states. In NY, there is also a bill asking for a registry of people convicted of animal abuse (like a sex offender registry). That way there is a public registry for people to check.

Rescues in my area are now getting a lot of puppy mill dogs from Ohio, because high volume breeders are being forced to shut down there because the laws just got more restrictive, and they can't afford to comply. Stronger legislation will help prevent situations like this.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Suzi-
> 
> Probably didn't have many males because the females are the money makers. Don't need a lot of males...really just one!
> 
> ...


 I'm glad your area is making it harder for the puppy mill's to run a business. I pray he never buys another dog or any animal.


----------

